# SSOTM - December 2017 - Votes - last chance ends today



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Today is the last chance to vote on the Dec 2017 SSOTM entries - don't miss out!

Link below.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/99802-ssotm-voting-cored-frames-december-2017/?hl=ssotm


----------

